# 30 Gnome themes to enhance your Ubuntu experience



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

*Apotheosis*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/apotheosis.jpg
*Blubuntu Aurora*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/blubuntu-aurora.png
*Blue Joy*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/blue-joy.png
*Bluespace*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/bluespace.jpg
*Bluman*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/bluman.jpg
*ColorBit*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/colorBit.jpg
*Creamy*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/creamy.jpg
*Darker Ice Murrina*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/darker-ice-murrina.jpg
*Elegant Aurora*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/elegant-aurora.jpg
*Elegant Brit*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/elegant-brit.jpg
*Gaia Nova*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/gaia-nova.jpg
*Gilouche Posh*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/gilouche.jpg



*Rest in Next post*

*Source*


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

These will work on any Linux Distro with Gnome won't they?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's the rest:

*Gray Human*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/gray-human.jpg
*Moomex*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/moomex.jpg
*Moomex Ultimatum*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/moomex-ultimatum.jpg
*Murina Aero*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/murrina-aero.jpg
*Nimbus Vista Look*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/nimbus-vistalooks.jpg
*Noname Peace*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/noname-peace.png
*Not XP*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/notxp.jpg
*Orange Linsta Black Plastic*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/orange-linsta-black-plastic.jpg
*Royale*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/royale.jpg
*Slickness Black*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/slickness-black.jpg
*SlicknesS*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/slickness.jpg
*Soffice*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/soffice.jpg
*Tigris*

 *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/tigris.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 26, 2008)

awssome stuff man ! 

got something for KDE ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 26, 2008)

Something interesting I found when going through the user comments of the NotXP theme above

*ubuntu.online02.com/xpgnome

As for KDE, will try this out and get back
*kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 26, 2008)

Good work


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2008)

Yikes.. dude Cyrus The Virus .. put a High Bandwidth Warning.. BTW thanks for sharing really nice themes..


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

Whoa! Nice.. The last time i tried to install a theme in Ubuntu, i messed up a lot of things, didnt know what to do and then resintalled ubuntu  (Didnt have my modem that time to take help from you linux g33ks)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

Charan said:


> Yikes.. dude Cyrus The Virus .. put a High Bandwidth Warning.. BTW thanks for sharing really nice themes..



It never seemed so for me  That's why i didn't put, forgot about the modem guys, I guess a mod can edit the title.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *Elegant Brit*
> 
> *www.catswhocode.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/elegant-brit.jpg



ELEGANT BRIT is mine ! 
This is some very cool theme that I have been using for months


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 26, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> As for KDE, will try this out and get back
> *kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499


ugly 
doesn't kdelook have something like editors choice themes ?


----------

